# WICHTIG: Gelöschte Fotos wiederherstellen !!



## Nighthawk33 (23. Januar 2009)

*WICHTIG: Gelöschte Fotos wiederherstellen !!*

Vermutlich gibt es schon ein paar Threads die sich mit dem Thema beschäftien, aber des isch echt recht wichtig!!!


N Bekannter von mir hat leider 12.000 Fotos von sich gelöscht, also Urlaub und alles mögliche....

Des fand er jetzt natürlich nich so schön... 

*Welches ist denn so das beste Programm um die Bilder wiederherzustellen??*


*Es gibt ja TuneUp oder Pc-Filerecovery, mit welchem könnten wir denn da den größten Erfolg* *verbuchen ??*


*VIELEN DANK*


----------



## Wolf2660 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: WICHTIG: Gelöschte Fotos wiederherstellen !!*

Schau dich hier mal um. Welches das beste ist kann mann nicht pauschalisieren, am besten mehrere Testen.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: WICHTIG: Gelöschte Fotos wiederherstellen !!*

Ich benutze dafür GetDataBack. Hat sich bei meinen vielen Speicherkarten schon sehr gut gemacht, dauert bei grösseren Festplatten (1TB) sehr lange, bei Speicherkarten kommts eher auf die Lesegeschwindigkeit der Karte an, gibt vieles einzustellen (auch NUR GELÖSCHTE Dateien suchen), dafür gehts dann auch fixer. Würd ich Dir empfehlen...

Gibt zwei Versionen, jeweils für NTFS und FAT (zB bei SDHC-Karten).

Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: WICHTIG: Gelöschte Fotos wiederherstellen !!*

ich hab hiermit: DataRecovery 2.4.5 Englisch, Download im heise Software-Verzeichnis  eineige dokumente auf ner HD wiederherstellen können, die schon formtiert und neu mit windows bespielt wurde.

das gute ist, dass dort auch echte dateinamen angezeigt werden. mit zb PCinspector wurden mir nur krypitsche dateinamen angezeigt.


----------



## Philster91 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: WICHTIG: Gelöschte Fotos wiederherstellen !!*

Aus diversen Zeitschriften ist mir PC Inspector File Recovery am bekanntsten. War auch in Tests immer vorne mit dabei.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: WICHTIG: Gelöschte Fotos wiederherstellen !!*

Jep, mit dem vom Philster91 genannten Programm habe ich von einer SD-Karte um die 80 Fotos wiederhergestellt. Funktioniert sehr einfach und problemlos.


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: WICHTIG: Gelöschte Fotos wiederherstellen !!*

Ich  benutze schon seit einer Ewigkeit den "TuneUp Undelete" Service aus den TuneUp Utilities 2008.
Klappt schnell und einfach.


----------



## iloads (20. September 2009)

*AW: WICHTIG: Gelöschte Fotos wiederherstellen !!*

Das Problem hatte ich auch! Es hat nichts geholfen weil der Controller in der Karte selber defekt war. 
Wenn so etwas passiert hilft keine Software dieser Welt mehr! Mir haben die hier geholfen und 800 Bilder 
wieder geholt: www.fotos-wiederherstellen.de


----------



## JvH (20. September 2009)

*AW: WICHTIG: Gelöschte Fotos wiederherstellen !!*

Ich habe mal mit Ontrack Easy Recovery Daten auf einer formatierten und neu installierten Festplatte zurückgeholt.


----------

